# A few questions...



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

How the hell do I change the battery in my remote? I thought it was the two screws, but that's just to hold the key to the remote. How do I pop this sucker open, and what battery does it use?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Those are the only screws there. ya may have to pry it open , but be careful not to beak it. (Looking at mine as I am writing this).


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

I've taken the screws out and the key falls out. The remote is still clamshelled together. I can't find a pry point to pop the two halves apart.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

I tried taking it apart just playing with it, but I couldn't figure it out. Didn't want to break it, I am sure that it is expensive to replace.:confused


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

This isn't good news...


> _*Originally posted: A Wolf in Sheep's Clothing*_
> 
> ***clipped for relative info***
> 
> Security system: This car has a well thought out, state of the art, security set up. There are the standard remote keyless entry buttons on the key. The ignition key will also work the driver’s door (there is no lock cylinder on the passenger side), but there is a separate key for the glove box, and no lock cylinder for the trunk. You can program the remote to unlock either the driver’s door or both. The ignition/door key is a curious looking “stick” integral with the remote transmitter with some grooves carved in the key surface. There is a transducer in the ignition key that sends a coded signal to the computer to open the door(s) and allow starting. If the wrong key is stuck in the ignition, the vehicle is disabled by the computer until the correct key is used to re-enable the system, or if a door lock cylinder is turned without the proper key or remote signal, the car is disabled. *One downside is that the battery that powers the key transmitter is non-replaceable, and you must purchase a new key after the life expectancy of about 5 years.* The manual says it costs more than a normal key, but I haven’t gotten a price on one yet. Two keys come with the vehicle. The only way this car will be stolen is to steal the key first, or drag the whole thing up on a trailer with a winch, and my insurance premiums happily reflect this. Insurance savings alone should pay for new keys in five years if you still have the car.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

When I bought mine the Salesman told me they were non-servicable and cost around $150.00 ea. That kinda hurt...


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

*Platinum-plated titanium nitride laser-etched keys?*



Cadsbury said:


> When I bought mine the Salesman told me they were non-servicable and cost around $150.00 ea. That kinda hurt...


I heard it was $300, but if what I heard was for a full "set" of two, then $150 each might be dead-on.


----------



## rrathea (Dec 1, 2005)

My luck is by the time the battery dies GM will say "We haven't made those in years. Bummer".

:willy:


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

That correct its about $150 for a new key, and key fob, but I'm sure you can replace the battery.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

C5ORGTO said:


> That correct its about $150 for a new key, and key fob, but I'm sure you can replace the battery.


Let me know if you figure out how to open the damn thing. I was thinking about trying to *mod* the thing to use a higher voltage battery to increase signal strength.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Keep in mind you just cant get a key. It has to be progammed to the computer with a Tech II. Went through this when I bought another key for remote starter.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

I love this forum. I did a search under "keyless" and the first hit was the identical subject I was looking for...

Anyway, after only one year my keyfob is so weak that I have to be standing right next to my car for the signal to work. Of course I attempted to replace the battery last night with the same findings as the earlier posters....no battery access!!!

This is rediculous! At least on my 96 Formula I could periodically clean the contacts inside the keyless as they got dirty many times before the battery actually died.

Anyway, I just converted over to my backup keyfob and am temporarily satisfied. However, GM is high if they think these are going to last 5 years. Even if they did $150/fob every five years is absurd. Unbelievable.

If anybody finds a way to the battery let us know.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

I was trying to find some more info on this and went over to ls1gto.com and found this thread.

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51759&highlight=key+fob+battery

But the really interesting comment was #17 in the thread:

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showpost.php?p=783593&postcount=17

I am sending an e-mail to the guy to ask if he watched them do this and how they broke apart the case on the fob. I'll let ya know when he replies. Or if you have had success breaking open the case let me know.

Monica


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

gto_lady04 said:


> I was trying to find some more info on this and went over to ls1gto.com and found this thread.
> 
> http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51759&highlight=key+fob+battery
> 
> ...


Wow! $9, that sounds fair.

Since switching to my backup keyfob I've realized its range is really no better than my 1yr used one, so the range on these must just be poor.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah, and I asked the guy if actually watched them open the case to replace the battery and what dealership it was cause the guy is in Illinois, Chicago burbs (about 3 hours away).


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

Since I'm notorious for losing stuff, I ordered a spare key just to have, and the dealership couldn't cut the key on-site. They had to special order the key from GM using your security card# that's usually with your owners' manual. The key fob, remote and two screws set me back roughly 180 bucks. The guys at the parts dept were amazed because not even the Corvette has these security features. BTW, ask your Parts Dept guy for a printout of the programming instructions should you go this route.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

gto_lady04 said:


> I was trying to find some more info on this and went over to ls1gto.com and found this thread.
> 
> http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51759&highlight=key+fob+battery
> 
> ...


 

Got e-mail back he had it done at Muller Pontiac in Highland Park,IL. He did not watch them do it. But if one dearler can do it for $9 then they should all be able to.

And wouldn't this answer the Q's about popping the case open?????

Or maybe make a phone call to Muller's Pontiac Garage.

Monica


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Gah! One of my remotes is dead. Less than 11K miles on it. Would it still be under warranty?


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

shouldn't it be possible to only order the remote instead of the whole key. the dealer shorted me my key to lock my glove box and they accidently ordered the ignition key and it came in two pieces so try asking for just the remote.


----------



## WanaMonster (Mar 10, 2006)

*do it like this*

Get an aftermarket alarm system that does all the same stuff. Spend the money once and only once, not every 5 years.


----------



## Alienhummer (Oct 27, 2006)

The key is around 65 and the remote part is around 75. You only have to replace the remote part and re-program the new one. The battery is not replaceable.


----------



## PEKO (Nov 30, 2006)

Transmitter part# 92123129 $54.39 list 
Pre-Cut key Part# 92141426 $64.44 list 
probably a re-post but ill put it up anyway.


----------

